# Image Stabilizer unbedingt nötig für qualitativ gute Fotos?



## Dicrivity (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich will demnächst mir eine Reflexkamera zulegen .
Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit einer Bridgecam meine Fotos gemacht, doch nun wirds langsam Zeit für etwas aufregenderes 
Ich hatte mir da die Nikon D60 KIT ausgesucht bin dann aber auf die Sony alpha 200 aufmerksam geworden und nun bin ich wieder bei der Nikon.^^
Beide Preise liegen bei 379 €.
Da ich nur in raten kaufen kann kommt die Nikon D60 in Frage ,weil sie bei Saturn verkauft wird.(werde mich noch umschauen)
Der einzige Grund der mich davon abhält die zu kaufen, ist die Image Stabi die nicht vorhanden ist. Der Body von der Nikon hat selbst keine. Das Objektiv allerdings auch nicht. 
Ist das wirklich so auschlaggebend auf die Qualität der Bilder wenn die Kamera keine Image Stabi hat? Die Nikon macht qualitativ sehr gut fotos und ich möchte es dennoch komplett ausnutzen. Ist das möglich?
Hat da jemand erfahrung ?


----------



## Smartphone (4. Juni 2009)

Stabilizer bringen definitiv etwas. Aber: Richtige Profis setzen nicht auf Stabilizer, sondern arbeiten mit einem Stativ. Je nach dem, was du machst, brauchst du ein mehr oder weniger teures. Videostative sind teurer wegen der notwendigen Fluidköpfe. Die brauchst du beim Foto nicht unbedingt. Wichtig ist nur, das es nicht wackelt und dem Gewicht der Kamera entsprechend robust genug ist. Minimale Bewegungsunschärfe kommt ins Bild wenn die Kamera auf dem Stativ steht und der Auslöser nicht exakt über der Befestigungsachse der Kamera positioniert ist (ist er eigentlich nie  ). Das kannst du mit einer Fernbedienung abfangen. So nimmst du die mechanische Kraft von der Kamera, und reduzierst damit das Wackeln selbiger. Du kannst aber auch genauso gut den Selbstauslöser verwenden, wenn die Kamera selbst wackelfrei sein muss.

Stabilizer sind vor allem dann wertvoll, wenn du aus der Hand fotografieren musst. Andererseits: Bei ordentlicher Beleuchtung und kurzer Belichtungszeit brauchst du nicht einmal diesen, wenn du nicht sonderlich stark zitterst. Bei voll ausgefahrenem Zoom kann sich das sowieso relativieren, da ist ein Stativ oder eine stabile Auflage pflicht. Je mehr Achsen du mechanisch stabilisieren kannst, desto besser.

Ich arbeite mit der Sony R1, ohne Stabilizer. Wenn es drauf ankommt, nehme ich immer ein Stativ.


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

Ein Stabilizer/AntiShake/wasauchimmer macht erstmal nur Eines, das Zittern/Wackeln deiner Hand auszugleichen. Das funktioniert in einem bestimmten Rahmen. Grundsätzlich gibt man die Stärke der Entgegenwirkung an, also zB können die neuen Stabilizer bis zu 4 Blenden ausgleichen (theoretisch). Das heisst, wenn ein Bild bei 60mm, 1/60s und Blende 4 zu dunkel ist, kannst Du zB die Verschlusszeit auf 1/3s stellen. Praktisch landest Du anstatt bei 1/3 bei 1/10 und hast mehr als 5x länger belichtet. Resultat, ein helleres Bild.

Aber : 
1. Ein Stativ zu haben ist allemal ok, aber darum geht es dabei nicht, denn eine feststehende Kamera braucht man nicht stabilisieren.
2. Ein Stabilizer macht nur beim aus der Hand-Schießen Sinn, zusätzlich sollte man die Brennweiten/Verschlusszeitenregel kennen, um zu wissen, bis wo der Stabi hilft, und wann er auch nichts mehr tun kann.
3. Ein Stabi ist hilfreich, aber kein Must. Gute Fotos sind nicht von Stabis abhängig, sondern vom Fotografen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich fange auch grade erst mit dem Thema an, daher kann ich auch nichts speziell zu den von Dir genannten Modellen sagen.

Ob ein Stabi erforderlich ist, kann man nicht pauschal sagen.
Zum einen hängt es davon ab wie ruhig Deine Hand ist und zum anderen von der Brennweite und der Belichtungszeit (Verschlusszeit).
Um so grösser die Brennweite/Belichtungszeit ist, um so eher verwackelt auch das Bild.

Ein Stabi ist aber auch kein Allheilmittel.
So kann es passieren dass Du selbst auf einem Stativ Verwackler hast.
Im Extremfall kann schon der Auslösevorgang zum verwackeln führen.
Darum gibt es auch Kameras die verzögert auslösen.
Dabei wird, nachdem der Auslöser gedrückt wurde, der Spiegel hochgeklappt (durch den Sucher kannst Du in dem Augenblick nichts sehen) und eine Pause eingelegt.
Diese Pause wird dazu genutzt dass sich die Kamera erstmal von der Erschütterung durch das hochklappen des Spiegels beruhigen kann.
Anschliessen erfolgt dann die eigentlich Auslösung.
Ein Stativ kann aber, bedingt durch seine Höhe/Stabilität, evtl. länger brauchen um sich zu beruhigen.
Abhilfe kann hier ein Fernauslöser oder zumindest der (zeitverzögerte) Selbstauslöser schaffen.

Zumindest bei kleineren Brennweiten kann man sich ohne Stabi aber evtl. auch dadurch behelfen, dass man die Kamera an einem festen Gegenstand (Baum, Laternenpfahl etc.) abstützt.
Auch ein abstüzen der Ellenbogen (z.B. auf einer Mauer) kann schon viel bringen.

Zum Objektiv:
Es gibt Hersteller die den gleichen Body mit unterschiedlichen Objektiven als Kit anbieten.
Das was MediaMarkt, Saturn&Co anbieten ist also nur eine kleine Auswahl von dem was man tatsächlich bekommt.
Die grösste Auswahl hast Du natürlich wenn Du Dir nur den Body kaufst und Dir dazu ein für Dich passendes Abjektiv (ggf. von einem Dritthersteller) wählst.
Wenn das Objektiv (und natürlich die Kamera) aus dem Kit Deinen Ansprüchen genügt, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen dieses Kit zu kaufen.
Du hast ja immernoch die Möglichkeit ein Objektiv mit grosser/grösserer Brennweite dazu zu kaufen.
Dabei solltest Du dann wegen der höheren Verwackelungsgefahr darauf achten dass das Objektiv einen Stabi eingebaut hat (sofern in dem Body kein Stabi eingebaut ist).
So wie es Kameras mit und ohne Stabi gibt, gibt es halt auch Objektive mit und ohne Stabi.

Ich denke dass man, wenn man das Zielobjekt mit der Kamera verfolgen will (Kameraschwenk), einen Stabi haben sollte.
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung, Erfahrungen hierzu fehlen mir.

Ob es schadet oder sogar Vorteile bringt wenn die Kamera und das Objektiv einen Stabi haben, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Da kann "chmee" sicherlich mehr zu sagen. 

Zur Ratenzahlung:
MediaMarkt/Saturn werben zwar gerne dann und wann mal ganz gross mit 0% Finanzierung, allerdings sollte Dir klar sein dass auch die nichts zu verschenken haben.
Damit will ich sagen dass Du das gleiche Modell woanders zwar zu einem höheren Zinssatz bekommst, dafür aber zu einem niedrigeren Kaufpreis.
Im Idealfall ist der Gesamtpreis trotz höherem Zinzsatz sogar niedriger.
Da hilft halt nur ein genaues vergleichen.
Ggf. kann man auch "feilschen" (verhandeln), z.B. durch die Gratiszugabe einer Speicherkarte oder so.

Kleinere Händler bieten evtl., auch wenn sie damit nicht werben, eine Finanzierung (Ratenzahlung) an.

Und dann gibt es ja z.B. auch noch den Dispo.

Wenn Dein Einkommen aber unter der Pfändungsfreigrenze liegt wirst Du i.d.R. nirgends eine Ratenzahlung bewilligt bekommen.

Und wenn alle Stränge reissen, könnte man sich das Geld ja auch von den Eltern/Geschwistern (sofern vorhanden) ausleihen.

Erstmal solltest Du Dir aber überlegen wie viel Geld Du überhaupt insgeamt brauchst (z.B. für ein 2. Objektiv und sonstiges Zubehör).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2009)

Dicrivity hat gesagt.:


> Ist das wirklich so auschlaggebend auf die Qualität der Bilder wenn die Kamera keine Image Stabi hat?



Ganz grobe Faustformel für unverwackelte Bilder (ohne Image Stabilizer) aus der Hand (ohne Stativ):

200mm Brennweite -> mind. 1/200s Belichtungszeit, gerne kürzer
300mm Brennweite -> mind. 1/300s Belichtungszeit, gerne kürzer
50mm Brennweite -> mind. 1/50s, gerne kürzer

Man kann groß sagen, dass dieBelichtungszeit immer kleiner-gleich 1 /  Brennweite sein sollte, wenn man durchschnittlich ruhige Hände hat.

Wie schon ein Vorredner gesagt hat, kann der Image Stabilizer den Spielraum deutlich erweitern. Ob das nun gleich 4 Stufen sind, darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten. Fakt ist aber, dass du mindestens 2 Stufen gewinnst. Wenn also das Licht nicht ausreicht, oder aber du wegen der Tiefenschärfe etwas abblenden möchtest, dann ist dieser zusätzliche Spielraum äußerst hilfreich.
Dummerweise muss aber alles was in der Fotografie "hilfreich" ist auch bezahlt werden. Du musst also selbst entscheiden, ob dein Budget dafür ausreicht.
Ein guter Image Stabilizer ist gerade im Telebereich, sagen wir mal grob ab 100mm aufwärts, wirklich eine großartige Sache.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ganz grobe Faustformel für unverwackelte Bilder (ohne Image Stabilizer) aus der Hand (ohne Stativ):


Wobei man auch den http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CropfaktorCropfaktor berücksichtigen sollte.
Gut, bei einem 50mm Objektiv wirkt sich dieser eher "vernachlässigbar" aus, aber bei einem 300mm sind es dann doch schon sehr grosse Unterschiede.

Um es mal für den Threadersteller am Beispiel eines 300mm Objektivs zu verdeutlichen:
Bei einem Cropfaktor von 1,6 entspricht dieses Objektiv einem 480mm an einer analogen Spiegelreflex.
Bei einem Cropfaktor von 2,0 wären es dann schon 600mm.
Somit wären wir also bei einer Belichtungszeit von mindestens 1/480s bzw. 1/600s.
Der Rechenweg dürfte sich wohl von selbst erklären. 
Es gibt zwar noch weitere Cropfaktoren, jedoch scheinen die beiden genannten die häufigsten zu sein.


Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Dummerweise muss aber alles was in der Fotografie "hilfreich" ist auch bezahlt werden.


Wie wahr, wie wahr. 
Wenn man aber mal bedenkt was eine kompakte Digitalkamera vor z.B. 10 Jahren noch gekostet hat, kann man froh sein dass eine digitale Spiegelreflex als Einsteigermodel schon recht erschwinglich geworden ist. 


Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ein guter Image Stabilizer ist gerade im Telebereich, sagen wir mal grob ab 100mm aufwärts, wirklich eine großartige Sache.


Schön dass Du eine Zahl nennst. 
Aber auch hier sollte der Cropfaktor bedacht werden.
Aber wann ist eine Hand "durchschnittlich" ruhig? 
Am besten geht man doch in den Laden und macht ein paar Probeaufnahmen.
Nur so weiss man ob und ab wieviel mm man einen Stabi brauch.


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

Die Regel zur Verschlusszeit ist eine hilfreiche Faust-, aber keine Zement-Regel.

Merken sollte man sich erstmal (weil einfach) : *Verschlusszeit = 1/Brennweite*

In die Formel den Crop einzubinden macht theoretisch Sinn, praktisch aber wird jeder für sich merken, wie gut die Regel auf ihn anwendbar ist und einfache Regeln besser zu merken sind. Ich kann mich mit ruhigen Händen ruhig weit drunter bewegen, auch ohne IS, zB mit dem 300mm auf nem 1,6 Crop bei 1/200. Und -wie schon gesagt- sie ist kaum anwendbar für sehr kurze Brennweiten und bei sehr langen Brennweiten machts auch noch kaum Sinn, weil vielleicht nicht die Verwacklung das Problem ist, sondern die Motiverfassung..

Zudem habe ich eine lange Diskussion geführt, ob der Crop überhaupt eingerechnet werden muss, habe mich geschlagen gegeben, weil die Grundgegebenheiten nicht geklärt waren, zB was ist Verwacklungsunschärfe und von wieviel px Hub reden wir.. Mein Ausgangspunkt ist, dass man für eine physikalisch richtige Regel sogar die Pixeldichte auf dem Bildchip berücksichtigen muss.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2009)

Das Schöne an Faustregeln ist, dass sie einem mal insbesondere als Anfänger eine grobe Richtung vermitteln. Hat man diese Faustregeln zur Hand, dann kann man sich schonmal sicher sein, auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. Die Details kann man dann immernoch entweder über Aneignen von techn. Wissen oder aber auch per Übung und Erfahrung erkunden.

Eine weitere Faustregel, die durchaus hilfreich sein kann ist die folgende:
*250stel und Blende 8, immer wenn die Sonne lacht.* (bei 100 ASA Empfindlichkeit)
Natürlich stimmt das nicht, wenn man beispielsweise im gleißend hellen Schnee steht und auch dann nicht, wenn man bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in einer schattigen Gasse steht.
Aber als grobe Richtung ist es anfangs durchaus hilfreich, solche Hilfestellungen zu beherzigen und dann in der Praxis zu merken, wann und wie stark von der Faustregel abgewichen werden muss.

Wenn man als Anfänger vor einem Motiv steht und erstmal über Pixelhub und Sensorpixeldichte nachdenken muss, dann wirds nix mit dem Bild vor Sonnenuntergang. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

> ..über Pixelhub und Sensorpixeldichte nachdenken muss..


 Jaja, ich weiß..wollte nur noichmal meine Meinung zur Verschlusszeitenregel darlegen  Ihre Einfachheit ist in der klassischen Regel verborgen..

Andere Merkhilfe, weil einfache Zahlen : Bei Sonne - *100 - 1/100 - 10* (ISO - Zeit - Blende)

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

Ich wollt natürlich niemande kritisieren (sorry, wenn es so rübergekommen ist.

Natürlich gebe ich euch recht dass die "einfache" Fausformel leichter zu merken/umzusetzen ist.
Ich gebe euch auch recht dass dass auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.
Die Einbeziehung des Cropfaktors ist natürlich auch keine "Zement-Regel". 

Ich wollte damit halt nur verdeutlichen dass sich ein Objektiv (bei gleicher Brennweite) an einer digitalen Kamera ganz anders auswirkt als an einer analogen.
Und somit ein Stabi auch eher notwendig ist als an einer analogen Kamera.

Schlussendlich wird man, wenn man sich intensiv genug mit der Fotografie und der Technik beschäftigt, für die Einstellungen aber auch ein "sicheres Händchen" bekommen.


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

*[OT]* - Nein, meine vehemente Art, gegen diese Cropregel zu kämpfen macht mich zuweilen unbeherrscht  Es gehört genau so dazu, sie zu erwähnen.

Mittagsgruß chmee

p.s.: Übrigens finde ich sehr erfrischend, auch mal Dialoge im Fotobereich zu führen. Es ist ansonsten so still hier, Schade bei so einem blumigen Thema..

p.p.s.: 





> ..dass sich ein Objektiv (bei gleicher Brennweite) an einer digitalen Kamera ganz anders auswirkt als an einer analogen..


Pauschal aber nicht richtig, denn die Vollformat-Kameras haben eine KB-äquivalente Chipgröße. zB Canon 5D oder Nikon D3


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

Das wäre dann Cropfaktor 1. 
Wie ich zuvor ja auch schon gesagt habe, gibt es nicht nur die beiden (1,6 und 2,0) Cropfaktoren.
Nur scheinen diese halt die häufigsten zu sein.

Ja, manche Forenbereiche scheinen ganz schön brach zu liegen.
Die meisten geben sich wohl mit dem zufrieden, was sie mit ihrer kompakten erreichen (die Ansprüche sind halt verschieden).


----------



## Dicrivity (4. Juni 2009)

danke für die ausführlichen infos erstmal .
Mehr als genug 

Ich dachte mir schon ,das wenn ich kurze Belichtungszeiten nutze , das die Stabi garnicht mehr gebraucht wird.
Das es ne Regel dafür gibt , wusste allerdings nicht 

Ich war jetzt in einem kleineren Laden und habe die Nikon D60 mit VR für 399 €uronen gesehen. Nur die nehmen auch keine Ratenzahlung an. 
Dann war ich bei Karstadt und hab da ne Nikon D80 nur Body gesehen für 400 €
Ist wahrscheinlich die Letze und da stand auch auf dem Schild "Gelegenheit "drauf.
Nehme an das die in der Vitrine stand ne Zeitlang zur Show
Ich hab mir dann Überlegt ob ich da zu greifen soll und mir dazu noch ein Objektiv von drittanbieter holen soll wie Dr.Dau meinte und es schaut so aus als ob ich wikrlich irgendwo anpumpen gehen muss 

Und ich merke das ich noch jedemenge über die Technik lernen muss was DSLR angeht  alles ganz neu


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

Ob die Kameras etwas taugen kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Du solltest aber wissen dass es die Nikon D80 nicht mehr im Handel gibt.
Vermutlich wird sie Dir auch als Ausstellungsstück (und somit normalerweise als gebraucht) verkauft.
Dann hast Du nur 12 Monate Gewährleistung.
Wenn Du die Kamera kaufen willst, solltest Du zumindest darauf drängen dass Du die sonst üblichen 24 Monate Gewährleistung bekommst und dieses auch schriftlich festhalten.

Laut Heise hat die D80 mal 699,- Euro gekostet, das ist natürlich schon ein beachtlicher Preisnachlass. 
Auf die Verpackung kann man verzichten, aber das Zubehör sollte komplett sein.
Wenn der Akku nicht mehr original verpackt ist (im Zweifel an den Kontakten auf Gebrauchsspuren achten), kannst Du davon ausgehen dass er lange Zeit mehr oder weniger im Dauereinsatz war.
Ein neuer Akku könnte also ggf. fällig sein/werden (Akkus fallen nicht unter die Gewährleistung).
Ich würde also schonmal im Vorwege im Internet gucken ob man einen neuen Akku überhaupt bekommt und was dieser kosten würde.
Den gebrauchten Akku und die Kosten für einen neuen würde ich auch als Argument für einen weiteren Preisnachlass vortragen.
Wenn sie garnicht mit sich reden lassen, würde ich eher die Finger davon lassen..... für 400,- Euro bekommt man schliesslich eine nagelneue (unbenutzte) Kamera mit voller Gewährleistung.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir ja noch die technischen Daten und Probeaufnahmen von der Kamera auf Heise.de ansehen: http://www.heise.de/foto/produktdaten/kameras/spiegelreflex/nikon/d80-28688/


----------



## Dicrivity (5. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich mal bißchen informiert über die Nikon D80 und sie schneidet in vielen Test sehr gut ab. Der Originale Nikon Akku kostet derzeit bei ca. 60 € im Internet .
Wiederum kenn ich da jemanden der in Kartstadt arbeitet und dadurch 15 % nachlass auf jedes Produkt erhält wenn er dort etwas kauft.


> Den gebrauchten Akku und die Kosten für einen neuen würde ich auch als Argument für einen weiteren Preisnachlass vortragen.



Wenn ich den Punkt noch betrachte mit dem Akku könnte ich ein preisnachlass von 120 € bekommen. Somit nur den Body nur 260 € 

Ich hab jetzt 3 Möglichkeiten:

-Sony A200 KIT mit 18 -70 mm für 376 €

-Nikon D60 mit VR für 399 €

-Nikon D80  für 260 €  wenn die den Preis nachlassen wegen dem Akku.
Hinzukommen aber die Objektive die ich dann Kaufen muss. Ab da wirds teuer !
Wenn ich doch 24 monate Gewährleistung bekomme und den Preisnachlass sowie das komplette equipment dann würde ich mir für die D80 entscheiden.
Ich meine, sie lag nur in der Vitrine und wurde ab und zu mal rausgeholt zu Testzwecken
Wenn sie mehrmals hingefallen ist könnte ich ja noch 24 monate gewährleistung nutzen falls sie irgendwie kaput geht. 

Dennoch , wenn ich eine neue Kamera kaufe ,fühle ich mich auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich weiss nicht


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juni 2009)

Dicrivity hat gesagt.:


> Hinzukommen aber die Objektive die ich dann Kaufen muss. Ab da wirds teuer !


Würde ich so nicht unbedingtt sagen.
Denn gerade bei den Kits der unteren Preisklasse sind natürlich auch nur billige Objektive dabei.
Wenn dieses dann auch noch nichts taugt, gibst Du ja im grunde Geld für nichts aus.
Dieses Geld könntest Du genauso gut in ein höherwertiges Objektiv investieren.
Und selbst billige Objektive (mit variabler Brennweite) bekommst Du schon für ca. 50,- Euro (ohne jetzt mal auf den Hersteller und/oder die Qualität zu achten)
Ein gebrauchtes, dafür aber höherwertiges, Objektiv wäre auch noch eine Option. 



Dicrivity hat gesagt.:


> Dennoch , wenn ich eine neue Kamera kaufe ,fühle ich mich auf der sicheren Seite.
> Ich weiss nicht


Die Entscheidung kann Dir niemand abnehmen. 
Ich persönlich würde mich jedenfalls nicht durch ein Angebot zum (evtl. vorschnellen) Kauf hinreissen lassen.


----------

